# Home depot Crackle paint



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Just looking for a lil advice. Home owner wants her whole main level done in that crackle looking paint from home depot. Have never had a cust ask for the whole main level, Usually just a couple walls here and there. My opinion that would look horrible and prolly take way too long to do. It's like a 3step paint. Anyone with a lil advice or have done similar work would be very helpfull. Do other Paint stores have a similar product thats not a 3step deal or that would be easier to use? Usually people would use this product to accent walls not for the whole main level.

Not a great description here but I'm sure most of you have a idea what I'm talking about. So any ideas or help would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Talked to SW today and they have a similar product. Just wondering What others think about the whole level being done in this product and should I try to talk the cust out of this? It won't look good in my opinion but the cust gets what they want. Just worried about the cust not liking the final product.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

The customer wants what the customer wants
I have found customers that are "talked out of" something often aren't satisfied, and end up longing for what "That Contractor/Salesman talked me out of"
You just don't hear about it later...I do when they call me to cover your job with what they want...lol

Now I'm not talking about dumb stuff, like "just paint it" over the rotted trim or something, I mean from a decorating standpoint

And I'm not saying I don't agree with you...but we are just the techs

However, I often find myself selling alternatives when someone comes up with an idea that I think will look bad

EX:
The customer likes green, and wants the walls green
No prob right?
Well, over the last year or two she got a new chair, sofa, rug...all green
I explained how I could tell she liked green, and wanted to mention that with green walls, the chair and sofa and rug would blend in with the walls, a nice subtle flow of green.... nothing wrong with that if that's what you are going for
A different color wall would make the furniture she so carefully picked out 'pop' more, draw attention to them...make them stand out
And they are nice pieces after all

Customer picks out another color out of the couch plaid (rose)
Customer is ecstatic at how it turns out

Did I "talk her out of it"?
Or did I sell her on something else?
I always make sure THEY decide on what I'm going to do

On The Paint:
I'm not sure what the HD product is, I'm sure it sucks though
I'm not sure what the SWP product is, I don't think I've used it
Must not be in fashion out here

On the 3 steps/too much time:
That's easy, triple the charge
Too much time is not an issue...if you charge for it
In fact, that may solve your dilemma....
"OK, here's your bid, that'll be 3x what a paint job will be"


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back... I agree with not trying to talk the cust. out of what they want. If they are willing to pay the price then they get what they want. I just have a real good feeling when she sees the price she is going to be really surprised, before i left she asked if was going to cost a arm and leg and I just simply said I don't like to put any #'s in your head before i actually sit down and go over everything.
I have never had a cust. ask for something like this, I could see one or two walls to accent something but the whole main level is crazy. I have talked to several people about this job to see there opinions and no one thought it was a good idea but hey the cust. gets what they want. I will be going over there 2morrow and we will see what happens.

Thanks,


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

I always tell the client, Wow! what fun!
and, well, it will cost a little more... but we'll figure it out.

And then it's fun again, when they repaint to get away from it, or move on to the next fad in vogue for the moment.

These are great clients. Treat them very special !
r


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

As long as they are willing to pay for it, go for it. The HO just needs to know it's not a simple process- base coat, crackle glue, top coat, then a glaze to age it. Sometimes you can save base coat by using existing color. The most I've done is 3 rooms at one home- walls only. You have to work quick with crackle medium and it's a lot of work.

I would recommend you agree to do it, but to give her a more accurate pricing, suggest doing one room first so she can see it, make any adjustments, etc.

She may love it and want the rest, or she may realize it's too much to do the whole house. Either way you look like the hero...

Bay Area Faux Finishes


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice... I'm in the process of working thru this with the cust. I don't think she was aware of how much the paint would cost let alone the labor for this project. So I'm actually going over there to discuss options and see what she would like to do. 

Thanks,


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not sure you can use the old base coat, 
I've done some small stuff and I believe the base needs to be flat paint. I used a satin once and it slid off the surface


----------

